# [realtek] no tengo interfaz de red (cerrado)

## 7th_sign

Hola a todos, 

No me gustar estar cambiando de kernel a cada actualización así que dure como un año con uno que baje cuando instale gentoo en esta laptop, pero cuando Tux tomo vacaciones para apoyar a los enfermos de tazmania me dio por cambiar de kernel para ver al TUZ y todo bien  con mi hardware  según yo (nunca revise el eth0), pero hace 2 días quise usar el puerto de red y me di cuenta que no estaba.

me meti al kernel y busque los módulos y todo se ve en orden.

con la versión anterior, que no recuerdo cuál era por que borre el bzImage y el /lib/modules/ hace tiempo, al red funcionaba con el módulo:

rtl8180

mi tarjeta de red es la siguiente:

Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)

con ese módulo tenía wlan0 y eth0 y ahora solamente tengo esto:

```

# ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:18 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:18 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2178 (2.1 KiB)  TX bytes:2178 (2.1 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:c0:a8:f3:9c:c5  

          inet addr:192.168.1.64  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:198598 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:160438 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:99701293 (95.0 MiB)  TX bytes:20780832 (19.8 MiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-C0-A8-F3-9C-C5-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

dementor ~ # 
```

le he movido a todo lo que puedo y he buscado en google pero no encuentro como activar nuevamente el eth0

alguna idea?

----------

## chakenio

Buenas, la unica que queda es compilar de nuevo el kernel. Si estas seguro que compilaste el modulo de tu tarjeta, fijate haciendo un modprobe, o fijate compilando dentro del kernel.

Saludos

----------

## 7th_sign

me lleva la que me trajo!!!!!!!!!  no se como lo hice funcionar con la otra versión del kernel, no recuerdo haber hecho lo que hice hace unos momentos.

hice un lspci | grep -i eth  

```
dementor ~ # lspci | grep -i eth

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

06:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)

```

resulta que el puerto de red es ese MCP51, lo cuál es una tonteria por parte mia, nunca lo habia filtrado así, siempre leia toda la salida  y me deje llevar por la primera palabra de la salida del lspci y siempre dije que esa realtek es tanto para la inalambrica y para la no inalambrica.

lo active con el modulo forcedeth, solo lo compilo y listo

dementor ~ # ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:25:48:ca:c1  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 B)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:c0:a8:f3:9c:c5  

          inet addr:192.168.1.50  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3920 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1715 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1455763 (1.3 MiB)  TX bytes:351490 (343.2 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-C0-A8-F3-9C-C5-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

dementor ~ # 
```

ya si alguien me puede decir por que dice bridge la línea que corresponde al disp. de red y para que me puede servir wmaster0?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lo del bridge ese debe ser por que he visto que en windows para funcionar esa misma placa de red necesita previamente un "controlador de bus sm nVidia" (o algo parecido, no recuerdo bien el nombre).

Parece que no va colgada directamente de un bus pci si no que depende de otro dispositivo adicional.

Wmaster0: Google de por medio encontré esto pero lo primero que se me vino a la cabeza fué que tenías funcionando tu wireless en master mode (AP)  :Very Happy: 

Por lo visto, no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.

Salud!

----------

## 7th_sign

bien ahora me queda un poco mas claro todo.

saludos y gracias por los comentarios.

----------

